# Reboots incessants de l'Apple TV



## freefalling (11 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous et à chacun,

Me voici (heureux?) nouveau propriétaire d'un Apple TV 40Go.

Fraîchement arrivé ce matin, je le découvre beau  , et "Ready to use" (câbles livrés avec) 

Je m'empresse de relier le boîtier à mon Sony Bravia 720P, et .. branchement ... action !

Il s'agit du premier modèle d'Apple TV, en occasion, et des US, mais il a dû être mis à jour donc l'entrée en matière se fait par la présentation de la version Take 2.

Tout va donc très (trop) bien. Je ne cherche même pas à regarder quoique ce soit, je vais dans les réglages et demande un restauration complète pour effacer toute trace éventuelle du précédent utilisateur.


 Les ennuis vont commencer : 

Redémarrage. La vidéo d'introduction est revenue à la V.1 (chouette celle-la aussi  ). Puis, choix de la langue : OK. Choix de la résolution : OK. Connexion internet : OK. Synchronisation avec iTunes (avec un code) .... PAS OK. L'écran passe comme ceci :

Code de jumelage (ex : 58369) > écran pomme grise sur fond noir > code de jumelage (ex : 678423) > etc ...

Je vais voir mon PC qui ne faisait pas tourner iTunes (d'où vient internet en ethernet par Numéricable): RIEN. Je vais voir mon iMac qui faisait tourner iTunes (qui reçoit internet par Wifi) : RIEN. Je retourne voir l'écran de TV : toujours en boucle.

Je débranche l'Apple TV et reconnecte. Je passe le blabla d'intro etc .. , mais finalement, le code de jumelage reste en place. Je monte voir mon iMac avec le code en tête : YES ! l'AppleTV est dans iTunes. Je rentre le code qui est accepté et je valide le jumelage. De là, l'AppleTV disparaît d'iTunes ... (  )

Je redescend devant le TV.

Les menus arrivent (dans mes souvenirs en tout cas). Je navigue rapidement, mais je décide vite de mettre à jour l'appareil en 2.0.2. Hop, direction MAJ, et le voici qui télécharge. Pendant ce temps, je visite les menus.

Le temps d'apprécier tout ça .... que finalement les menus disparaissent pour retourner à la pomme grise sur fond noir . . . et retourner au menu quelques secondes . . . pour revenir à la pomme. S'ensuit une boucle sans fin. Clairement, ce n'est pas la MAJ qui s'était lancée. 

Rien d'autre à faire que de débrancher et rebrancher l'Apple TV.

Depuis, les symptômes sont les mêmes au lancement :

Démarrage complet (pomme > vidéo d'intro > menu) : OK . Puis, incessamment Pomme > Menu > Pomme > Menu > etc ... jusqu'à ce que je décide de débrancher. Avant que le menu ne quitte pour la pomme, j'ai le temps de me déplacer dans le menu principal 2 sec, parfois moins.

Aussi, si je passe la vidéo d'intro (en pressant "Menu" de la télécommande) je peux rester 10 sec dans les menus avant que le processus n'intervienne. Cela me permet, en me dépêchant, de lancer une réinitialisation complète si je le souhaite.

Je conclue de tout de cela que le problème ne serait pas du boîtier en lui-même, mais d'ailleurs (connexion, réseau, .. ?) car les reboots semblent survenir dès que l'accès à internet est requis d'une manière ou d'une autre. 

Le modem est en routeur. Abonné Numéricable fibre optique 100Mo. La réception Wifi au RDC est assez faible mais existe. Mon PC et mon iMac sont en réseau local. 


D'autres ont-ils eu droit au problème ? Des symptômes similaires ? Des solutions existent-elles ? Sophie Davant va-t-elle représenter Fort Boyard ?


Pour les infos :

Je suis dans une maison à 3 étages.


RDC : TV+AppleTv
1er : iMac en Wifi
2ème : PC Vista Ethernet (par Numéricable)

- - - - -

# iMac C2D 2Ghz - 2Go - 10.5.3 - iTunes 7.6.2
# Win Vista SP1 Quad 2,8 Ghz - 3Go - iTunes 7.6.2
# Modem Netgear 100Mo Numéricable


P.S : pardon pour la longueur du post. Les habitués remarqueront que cela en devient malheureusement mon habitude


----------



## tysell29 (12 Juin 2008)

Salut Freefalling,


Le mien à une semaine , et après la période d'extase de l'objet désiré, ça déchante un peu.
Il m'est peut-être arrivé le même blême:
Mon ordi étant à l'étage je ne voulais pas le bouger, j'ai donc commencer  l'install pas 
moyen non plus d 'aller plus loin que le code  à 5 chiffres . Pas con le Steph vue que 
Concarneau est guère mieux desservi  que le Larzac , j'ai essayé avec l'ordi à 3 mètre de
la boite et tout à marché comme sur des roulettes. Il faut avoir du débit, je pense .

ps: Si à Concarneau il y avait autant de débits internet que de débits de boissons je ne te 
dis pas les beuveries .

rE ps :   Ya à dire sur l'apple tv , et pas que tu top :

steph


----------



## freefalling (12 Juin 2008)

Et bien voici que l'histoire se termine .. (ou du moins le chapitre).


Pour tous ceux qui se reconnaîtrons dans le problème ci-dessus cité, voici ce qu'il est conseillé de faire :


S'assurer que la connexion internet fonctionne (WIFI ou Ethernet)
Une fois l'AppleTV réinitialisé, lancer la MAJ 2.0.2 (avant les redémarrages successifs).
Si vous n'en avez même pas le temps, redémarrer l'AppleTV et passer le vidéo d'intro en pressant "menu" puis se dépêcher de lancer la MAJ).
Laisser son AppleTV tranquille toute la nuit (vérifier tout de même au bout de 30min qu'il n'y ai pas de message d'erreur, auquel cas recommencer l'opréation).

Cela a fonctionné pour ma part.

D'autres ont aussi connus le même phénomène à cause :


D'un signal Wifi trop faible
De ports bloqués
D'un modem/routeur en ethernet

Dans ces cas, suivre la même méthode en ayant réinitialisé Modem / routeur / AppleTV

Je souhaite tout de même bon courage à celui qui tombera sur un AppleTv au comportement étrange.


----------

